# Dämpfer magura Odin Plus - 190 mm



## redeyejoe (30. Oktober 2006)

Servus,

verkaufe bei eBay einen Maguradämpfer, Modell Odin Plus, 190 mm Einbaulänge, mit Dämpferbuchsen!
Der Dämpfer war nur kurz bei mir im Rad verbaut und befindet sich daher noch einen relativ guten Zustand - quasi so gut wie nue!

--> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=002&item=120045989670&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1

Viele Grüße,
RedyeJoe


----------

